
Show HN: JSON pretty print with modern user interface and ssl - yadakhov
https://jsonprettyprint.org?
======
stephenr
So this is basically `python -m json.tool` via a browser right?

Still not sure I understand the purpose of all these single use sites that
replicate functionality already present on most developer machines.

Like I said earlier, the next thing will be "println" as a web service. It
just echoes back the input with "\n" appended.

